# 2004 Yamaha 8 horse idle problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like a fixed jet carb.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2004/T8PLHC/CARBURETOR/parts.html

Everything is functioning except it won't idle
which means the low speed passages are still dirty.
Cleaning a carb involves more than just the areas you can see.
The tiny passages through the carb body have to be clean also
in order for the carb to allow fuel to be pulled through at the low pressures at idle.
By manipulating the choke at idle, you're increasing the intake vacuum at the throat
enough, to be pulling fuel from the high speed jet.

http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm


----------

